

78% of Facebeook users think spam is a problem on the site. - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/en_US/about-us/pressroom/news/2010/fs_news_24112010_eng_1.html

======
wccrawford
The problem here is the definition of 'Spam'. The things that are showing up
on these pages aren't really Spam. They're something that one of their friends
has allowed to be posted, probably because they get (or expect to get) some
benefit from it.

The problem is that there is no easy way to block most of it. Things you can't
block:

Posts from apps you haven't seen before/don't use.

'is friends with' posts.

'likes X product' posts.

'is a fan of' posts.

Becky has a new friend? I don't care! She likes vaporware cream? I don't care!
She likes Steven Seagal? I don't care! She plays the new Spiderbots Deluxe
game? I don't care!

(Actually, I admit, I care about the last one. Even though I just made it up.)

------
epo
So 22% of facebook users either have no "friends" or welcome any interaction,
regardless of its source?

